# trigger pull on super redhawk .44



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

does anyone know the trigger pull weight on a factory super redhawk .44 bought 2 years ago ? if so, where can i get a scale to measure trigger pull weights. thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The Lyman Digital trigger pull weight scale is the one I have and use. These are a little expensive but if you do a lot of your own work, well worth it.

http://www.amazon.com/Lyman-Electro...8051&sr=1-1&keywords=lyman+trigger+pull+gauge


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Do you know a gunsmith in your area? Most would check the trigger-pull for you for free. At least the ones I know would. Do you need a trigger pull gauge? Then Southern Boy & Abraham offer good advice.


----------

